# Alliance Interview



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2013)

The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals interviewed Heidi about her new endeavor of making cards in support of the persecuted church.

Creative Arts for the Persecuted Church - Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, Inc

I'm very pleased that the Alliance is willing to use the platform they have, not just to promote the products (though they are nice cards), but to remind their readers that we ought to consider ourselves as suffering with our brethren who suffer from persecution in various forms. We are very thankful that the diaconal ministry of MERF gives a practical way for even the little bit that we can do to reach people who really need it.


----------



## Mindaboo (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome! Can I share it on my Facebook page?


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2013)

Of course!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2013)

Heidi is so godly and articulate in her responses. Great interview.


----------



## Mindaboo (Aug 5, 2013)

py3ak said:


> Of course!



I'm so proud of her. I will share it on my wall.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 5, 2013)

Woohooo!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 5, 2013)

Mindaboo said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Of course!
> ...



Dear Mindy, please don't be proud of me, though it is so sweet of you to be supportive. Be proud of those women at the baptism.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 6, 2013)

Great interview!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2013)

If you missed it on the Alliance site, it has now been picked up by The Aquila Report:

Creative Arts for the Persecuted Church


----------

